# Anyone want their horse pictures made cool?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

For sure yes! These are really cool!

I'll just post a bunch of random pictures and you can choose the ones you think will go together the best. =) You can edit them, crop them, do whatever, I don't care, make it awesome. heehee

Her name is Lacey and she's a 24 year old Arabian mare... I dunno what to have you write... She's my old lady best buddy, I've spent the last year retraining her into sanity and we "get" each other, yknow? There's really no words to describe it.









































































































































Thanks! =D I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

can you please make one for me?  her name is rena, she is a 10 yr old hannov/thoroughbred


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Can I have one??
His name is Romeo

























Thank you!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

On it all, I've already made one for you paintluver, I'll download it now, just a minute everyone else, yours will come really soon


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^ooh! Yay! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Here you go Paintluver:









If you don't like, I will glady fix it to your request


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Here you go Wallaby:









If you don't like it, I will glady fix it to your request


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so cool! Thank you so much!!I love it!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww! I love it! Thanks!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Here you go ridergirl23:








If you don't like it, tell me, and I'll gladly fix it to your request


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ohh I LVOE TI SOOO MUCH!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey I would like it like the first example you have on your post. Also I want to use it as my avatar so can you make it about that size thanks!!!!

​


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you mean like this?


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

could you make it a tiny bit bigger you cant read what it says! I do like it and thank you!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

on it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone else want theirs done?
I made this for friesian lovers:








Yer, I know - it's slightly ova done but some people like that.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

mt Ravens Star


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

To:InspiredByHorses
I was curious about the color on your horse.He looks white but he has a light 
orange on his coat.
Do you know what color he is?

Thanks! 
Taylor


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Your horse*



luvmyqh said:


> mt Ravens Star


 Your horse looks azacly like the horse im getting!!!! (midnight).I put a picture of flowers on there because i don't have midnight yet.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You know what I would love? To have her running on all snow and no horse poop! LOL


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Could you do one of my horses? I put lots of pics so you can pick what you think will look good.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

forgot the pics..here they are:


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

taylor12, Gerrie is naturally a white horse, but here in this part of Australia, we have red dirt, it stains alot and Gerrie happens to be a horse that LOVES to roll.
When he rolls he gets extremely dirty and hates being washed, it's really hard to get off.

luvmyqh, did you want any specific things?

WSArabians, I don't think I can make her photo look like that, I don't have the right equiment, If I were to make an attempt at that, you have no idea how weird it would look lol.

Pro, ok..thanks, I'm on it and it'll be done shortly


----------

